# Sunday's Show and Tell ...9/12/21



## jd56 (Sep 12, 2021)

I will never forget 9/11!
I know you won't either.
Changed our lives forever.

Back to school already. Halloween stuff is out at the stores already. Get those rides in as winter is around the corner.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 12, 2021)

I received my Shelby Flyer from @DonChristie last week!! Still putting her back together, taking my time as time allows...
So far just finger-tight, & partially assembled. I can't wait for my 1st ride on this one! Thanks Don! 














Happy Sunday Yall 😎


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 12, 2021)

nice long tank.


----------



## Sven (Sep 12, 2021)

A dropstand / homemade stand clip and a  bicycle lic plate were purchased rhis past week.



As well as a cable drum and truck wheel for my Lionel  810 crane car


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Went to visit @onecatahula (Pete) this weekend and picked up my stuff he has been collecting for me while I was deployed. He and his wife treated me and my new bride to lunch, we watched some football, and even managed to talk bicycles for a bit. A huge thanks for picking up and storing my stuff which included a '39 DX, a '43 G519, a ca. '39 BFG tricycle, two Streak-O-Lite wagons. I had forgot I bought one and bought another but they have different wheels so I can justify keeping both! Also a Mobo Minabike which I would like to find out more about. Lastly, three more sleds for the collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2021)

Found a bunch of junk when loading for the Canfield OH. swapmeet this coming weekend. 11 bikes, 30s Shelby, the belt drive, ta rick, schwinn Debbie, Spitfire, Golden eagle and others. A soapbox car, 32 bantom body, 9in. rearend, hemi parts etc. Dogdart if you  read this I'm bringing your pedal I'll be in the SW corner of the fairgrounds beside the open air building.


----------



## dasberger (Sep 12, 2021)

Lately I've been gathering parts for an upcoming 20's Schwinn Moto build...  Picked up this stellar Troxel from @cr250mark and a nice rack from @Xcelsior Thanks Fellas.















Also picked up this killer Bob U sewn edge Mesinger from @Moriarity Don't have a bike in mind for this guy yet but I know it's out there!


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 12, 2021)

Flea market find tubes…


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 12, 2021)

Picked up this Delta at a Habitat for Humanity


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 12, 2021)

Got a gaggle of Schwinns from CL! Thanks @dasberger for the heads up!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 12, 2021)

1951 Schwinn Hornet. All original, PLUS a Daido Horn Light. 🙂


----------



## Hastings (Sep 12, 2021)

My son was born last Wednesday 9/8. Liam Robert Hastings. 8lb4.5oz22in. Wife and baby doing great. Named in tribute to my wife’s grandfather who raised her. He was a WWII veteran US Coast Guard. Nice original roadmaster print hanging in the nursery.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 12, 2021)

Hastings said:


> My son was born last Wednesday 9/8. Liam Robert Hastings. 8lb4.5oz22in. Wife and baby doing great. Named in tribute to my wife’s grandfather who raised her. He was a WWII veteran US Coast Guard. Nice original roadmaster print hanging in the nursery.
> 
> View attachment 1476784
> 
> ...



congratulations


----------



## jd56 (Sep 12, 2021)

Did stop at an estate sale last week down the street,





 and found this cool Boy Scout's cutlery set.


----------



## blincoe (Sep 12, 2021)

Got a pair of some Fuchs deep 6’s with hearts.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 12, 2021)

Hastings said:


> My son was born last Wednesday 9/8. Liam Robert Hastings. 8lb4.5oz22in. Wife and baby doing great. Named in tribute to my wife’s grandfather who raised her. He was a WWII veteran US Coast Guard. Nice original roadmaster print hanging in the nursery.
> 
> View attachment 1476784
> 
> ...



Congrats! I love that fact that print is hangin' in the nursery! That's awesome


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 12, 2021)

I did not find anything interesting this week, but it wasn't for a lack of trying. I stopped by a few goodwill's this weekend, and just picked up some additional clothing. I lost weight rapidly in the last two months, and had to replace my whole wardrobe. I went from a size 38 waist to now can fit into some 34 jeans. I picked up about 5 pairs of jeans, a few shorts, and several flannel shirts.

I did also find a vintage 1980 AC/DC concert t-shirt. Some of the clothing items were brand new, and still had sales tags.

I'm not on a diet at all, I just entered a different occupation that got me out from behind a computer desk, and now requires constant movement. I feel better now, then I have in years.

I am enjoying my leave from IT, and being able to work with a new generation of hard working guys who are sometimes 1/2 my age, _*"And"*_ who are capable of talking about things other then the newest video game they happened to play all last night.

Common work chat now primarily revolves around, "Family first, Home Improvement Projects, Fishing. Hunting, Motorcycles and Cars, and Women".


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 12, 2021)

Got a smokin deal on a new in the box B67 today from a non-bicyclist offerup posting. Never had one before.


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 12, 2021)

I went to a flea market that happens twice a year locally . I only found out about it happening 10 last night. This is the first one they have had in the past two years. Dealer turnout was shot 70 percent . The gate was very weak they clearly didn’t advertising. Hence my lack of knowing about it until the night before only because someone I know posted about it. Nice to have something going on but sad that out door shows are still being canceled. I was lucky to find a few things . The tire is NOS stored was well with a Bennys tag on it .


----------



## jammer (Sep 12, 2021)

I can't beat Hastings post, congrats! I've had the 4' Coke button for at least 25 years but I just picked up the sign above it on labor day. I saw it a few weeks back in a man's garage and made him an offer then, he texted me on Monday and said come get it, I love it, dated 1959.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 12, 2021)

Hastings said:


> My son was born last Wednesday 9/8. Liam Robert Hastings. 8lb4.5oz22in. Wife and baby doing great. Named in tribute to my wife’s grandfather who raised her. He was a WWII veteran US Coast Guard. Nice original roadmaster print hanging in the nursery.
> Congratulations!!
> View attachment 1476784
> 
> ...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 12, 2021)

Finally found an early Hedstrom “soup can” carburetor for my 1906 Indian camelback!  A cool photo also came my way.  Check out the Frank Kramer / Pierce poster on the wall.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2021)

got this because it was cheap. never know when you may need one.


----------



## stoney (Sep 12, 2021)

Hastings said:


> My son was born last Wednesday 9/8. Liam Robert Hastings. 8lb4.5oz22in. Wife and baby doing great. Named in tribute to my wife’s grandfather who raised her. He was a WWII veteran US Coast Guard. Nice original roadmaster print hanging in the nursery.
> 
> View attachment 1476784
> 
> ...



Congratulations dad


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 12, 2021)

Got a badge this past week, and a saddle for my Phantom project


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 12, 2021)

In the previous post, I forgot about this little lock box.

It was only $2.99 at goodwill. Its not typically my thing. but after I saw it on the shelf I thought about all the time it must have taken to make. It is intricately hand carved out of wood, heavily built and has a lock. It must have taken someone a while to make. I'd guess it has a Caribbean origin, but could be wrong.






After I got it home, I thought it would be a good place to store some pocket knives on top of a dresser. I might strip the white paint off using citrus strip, and keep it in a natural wood finish.

I have always taken special notice for well made hand crafted items like this regardless of country origin. I appreciate the skill of the craftsman who took the time to make it.


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 12, 2021)

Just got home from the Ca. Coast with my find mostly in my truck bed. Looks to be a pretty complete 1941 Schwinn DX!
























































I haven’t found a group of bicycle collectibles like this in a long time!


----------



## oldy57 (Sep 12, 2021)

I picked up this Hercules Kestrel Super Club 3 speed from a friend a few weeks back. Will post a bunch of pics in lightweight forum.


----------



## Sven (Sep 12, 2021)

Hastings said:


> My son was born last Wednesday 9/8. Liam Robert Hastings. 8lb4.5oz22in. Wife and baby doing great. Named in tribute to my wife’s grandfather who raised her. He was a WWII veteran US Coast Guard. Nice original roadmaster print hanging in the nursery.
> 
> View attachment 1476784


----------



## higgens (Sep 12, 2021)

I’m loving everything about this one thank @kirk thomas


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 12, 2021)

Picked up a couple duck decoys and a bunch of heads:



Circa 1891-92 Farringdon (English) Rational High Wheel with 48" front wheel and 22" rear wheel (tangential spokes), missing its saddle.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2021)

Hastings said:


> My son was born last Wednesday 9/8. Liam Robert Hastings. 8lb4.5oz22in. Wife and baby doing great. Named in tribute to my wife’s grandfather who raised her. He was a WWII veteran US Coast Guard. Nice original roadmaster print hanging in the nursery.
> 
> View attachment 1476784




you win.  🙂


----------



## Mike Franco (Sep 12, 2021)

Picked up an old bike  rack today And a Torrance license plate


----------



## stezell (Sep 12, 2021)

Hastings said:


> My son was born last Wednesday 9/8. Liam Robert Hastings. 8lb4.5oz22in. Wife and baby doing great. Named in tribute to my wife’s grandfather who raised her. He was a WWII veteran US Coast Guard. Nice original roadmaster print hanging in the nursery.
> 
> View attachment 1476784
> 
> ...



Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Went to visit @onecatahula (Pete) this weekend and picked up my stuff he has been collecting for me while I was deployed. He and his wife treated me and my new bride to lunch, we watched some football, and even managed to talk bicycles for a bit. A huge thanks for picking up and storing my stuff which included a '39 DX, a '43 G519, a ca. '39 BFG tricycle, two Streak-O-Lite wagons. I had forgot I bought one and bought another but they have different wheels so I can justify keeping both! Also a Mobo Minabike which I would like to find out more about. Lastly, three more sleds for the collection. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1476676
> 
> ...



Shawn,

I love the Klinedinst Special! BEAUTIFUL BIKE AND COOL BADGE! Barry


----------



## locomotion (Sep 13, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Finally found an early Hedstrom “soup can” carburetor for my 1906 Indian camelback!  A cool photo also came my way.  Check out the Frank Kramer / Pierce poster on the wall.
> 
> View attachment 1476899
> 
> ...



love those old shop pics, but it's odd that none of the bikes have tires on! wonder why?


----------

